
The Calcutta Pococurante Society: Public and Private in India’s Age of Reform - Petiver
http://publicdomainreview.org/2016/08/17/the-calcutta-pococurante-society-public-and-private-in-indias-age-of-reform/
======
mirajshah
Brilliant writing, thanks for the link!

